# PLAAF & PLANAF special mission aircraft - Y-8GX-family



## Deino

Since usually images of these birds are either posted in the PLN- or the PLAAF-threads, which I don't deem appropriate, I start a new dedicated thread for these IMO most important special mission assets.

To start with, here are some very nice images, however IMO the KJ-500H and Y-8GX-6 both have faked numbers (so far, their serials were in the "85x9x" modex).

Deino

Y-8GX-5 / KJ-200H AEW






Y-8GX-6 / KQ-200 ASW ... IMO with a psed serial





Y-8GX-8 EW/ELINT





Y-8GX-9 / KJ-500H AEW ... IMO with a psed serial

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## war&peace

Any details / specs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

war&peace said:


> Any details / specs ?




Difficult to say and esp. concerning their equipment and capabilities most is still secret: However this site is IMO a good start:

http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.de/p/surveillance-aircraft-i.html
http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.de/p/surveillance-aircraft-ii.html


Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Maxpane

Woooooow . china is amazing and every passing day doing astonishimg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Note the differences in the two KJ-200s below 

Old





New





@Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Note the differences in the two KJ-200s below




Indeed, it no longer has that strange Pinocchio-style nose but a Y-9-radome.

Looking much better ... but is it a new bird or a modified one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Seems as if there's also a modified KJ-200H !??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

KJ-500 (navy version) (鼻首好销魂！解放军海航版空警500罕见亮相)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sanchez

Maxpane said:


> Woooooow . china is amazing and every passing day doing astonishimg



Chinese doctrines are small steps and quick run. All China’s weapon systems are under constant modifications，better and better in another words. We would make every interesting weapon that exists in the world first and then creat our own unique ones such as anti-ship missiles and hypersonic ICBMs and satellite sweepers... you name it. Next generation of radars and military quantum communication system will be born in China not in any other country！

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Development of a new type of AEW "activated" ie the programme now fully funded by the State.

Completion of the development of next generation shipborne radar(for Type 055 DDG?)

New technological breakthroughs in the fields of Terahertz, quantum radars etc.

Operational deployment of backbone radar

The above are listed among the "milestones" achieved by No. 14 Inst. of CECT in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cirr

A new regiment with KJ-500 etc formed under 2S of the PLANAF North Theater Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> A new regiment with KJ-500 etc formed under 2S of the PLANAF North Theater Command.




Will it be indeed a new regiment or will they be only assigned to the same regimentg, that already uses the KJ-200H?


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Y-8GX-8 EW/ELINT

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

The first clear image of an operational Y-9XZ High New 10 since its very first unveiling in late 2014.










And its predecessor the Y-8XZ High New 7:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## monitor

Two newly produced KJ-500

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877411438024904705

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

8 Y-8GX-6 spotted (8架高新6号反潜机)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> 8 Y-8GX-6 spotted (8架高新6号反潜机)



Indeed, however more interesting is that both images are taken quite recently and the first set shows four of them at their Base at Lingshui, while the other four in the final image are still at the factory.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877438949958049793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

PS:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877454018641047552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

New advance anti-submarine planes(Y-8GX-6) will be permanently deployed in SCS
环球网6月26日报道，据英国《每日快报》24日报道，中国已经将自己最先进的反潜巡逻机“永久性的”部署到了海南岛，意在监视南海地区。(credits to HHH817 fyjs)





海南陵水机场上的中国“高新六号”反潜巡逻机，这是在海南岛上被发现的第4架（图片来自Digital Globe）

美国《防务新闻》网站也在6月22日报道，中国已经在南海地区加强了反潜和侦察力量。5月以来，中国已经在海南岛内部署了至少4架Y-8Q反潜巡逻机和3架BZK-005型大型无人侦察机。Y-8Q即“高新六号”反潜巡逻机，该机是我国第一款专用固定翼反潜机。它的入役，将会极大地增强我国对南海的控制力和海军的远海反潜能力。




第1架和第2架“高新六号”反潜巡逻机（图片来源见水印）




第3架“高新六号”，旁边是2架KJ-500型预警机（图片来自Digital Globe）

中国海军此前曾将Y-8X型海上巡逻机轮流部署到海南岛南部的某备用机场，效率非常低。今年1月以来，这个备用机场已经开始大规模平整周边土地，开始了扩建工作。美媒估计，该机场将成为中国海军控制南海的前进基地，永久性地部署一支中国海军所谓的“特种机部队”（包括反潜巡逻机、预警机、侦察机等）。




这个备用机场里出现的3架BZK-005型大型无人侦察机（图片来自Digital Globe）





去年12月，“高新六号”已经加入中国海军北海舰队航空兵部队（图片来自微博@DS大风）

“高新六号”是在最新的运-8“第三类平台”基础上改装而来的。该机改用了增压舱设计，并更换了带6叶桨的WJ-6C发动机，使得在推力增大的同时还更加省油。该机在机头下方安装了大型对海探测雷达和光电探测设备，尾部是又长又粗的磁异常探测器，机背上增加了许多刀状天线来探测潜艇通讯，整体性能与美国P-3C反潜机基本相当。

“高新六号”的机身前半段有左右两个大型弹舱，舱内可携带反潜鱼雷、小型反舰导弹等多种武器，之后则是集中部署的声呐浮标发射管。作为中国研发的第一款专用固定翼反潜机，得益于近些年来与美日P-3/P-8系列反潜巡逻机的“斗智斗勇”，“高新六号”的布置和设备还是比较专业的。但受制于平台，该机的综合性能尚逊于美制P-8A反潜巡逻机。




千里之外的“高新六号”厂区里，也同时出现了4架“高新六号”，该机总数至少已达8架（图片来源见水印，图里的5架KJ-500也是一大亮点）

今年2月，刚入役不久的新型固定翼反潜巡逻机（即“高新六号”）就在南海参加了联合反潜训练。面对水文条件及海况极其恶劣的海区，“新兵蛋子”反潜巡逻机却在演练中率先发现疑似“敌”潜艇位置，首次亮相可谓相当出彩。美媒也据此判断，“高新六号”已经在常驻南海并开始承担值班巡逻任务。

美媒表示，中国已经在海南岛上部署了3个团的J-11BH/BSH战斗机的航空团和1个团的JH-7A型战斗轰炸机，这些部队都多次“挑衅美军”、“野性十足”。现在，中国又准备在海南岛上常驻KJ-500型预警机和反潜巡逻机。这意味着，美国海军，特别是美军潜艇部队在南海的安全将会遭到“史无前例”的威胁，值得警惕。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

KJ-500 on display in Changchun during Air Force Day celebration with new serial numbers: they had formerly serials in the 3047x-range !

Anyone with an idea why that change?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895690874998243329


----------



## Deino

Again another set of new serial number....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> Again another set of new serial number....
> 
> View attachment 426724


Do you know what happened to the KJ-2000. I haven't seen it since the 2015 parade. Are they going to make an AWEC out of the Y-20? Is that even possible?


----------



## Deino

No they are still active just in the recent 81-parade this year ... and again with new serials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> No they are still active just in the recent 81-parade this year ... and again with new serials.
> 
> View attachment 426728


So more KJ-2000s are being produced ... and how many are there currently?


----------



## Deino

Figaro said:


> So more KJ-2000s are being produced ... and how many are there currently?




No, only four available no no more airframes left, they only get new serial numbers like all EW-assets within the 26th Division.

Here's another image of the modernised KJ-200A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911497845512978432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Female personnel carry out combat missions for naval air force*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-09-25 10:56

















​The photo shows the first group of female combat-service personnel at the air force of the Beihai Fleet. [Photo/CCTV]

The country's naval air force recently deployed the first group of female combat-service personnel to carry out independent missions on planes.

These soldiers will operate the airborne detection equipment to complete the reconnaissance and early warning missions to meet the demands of new information-based battlefield environment, China Central Television reported.

They, who focus on communication and electronics, were selected from the Beihai Fleet through recommendations, written, oral and psychological tests.

After undergoing a short training at military schools, the candidates will learn flight courses and receive ground simulator training as well as carry out missions on planes under guidance of trainers.

Yu Zenglei, a commander of the naval air force, said the first batch of female combat-service personnel is big help to the frontline units, and the females come with their own skills in operating the information-based equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-9JB, a new generation naval electronic warfare aircraft from the North fleet 北航某团的高新8号

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934745442776207360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Old image, GX series:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937302424624222209

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Shot in 2016. Anyone have any idea? (From @DS木淫系宜腹 weibo)








More possible relative information about it:

From huitong: (12/6/2017) （New variant of KJ-200?）





From 大江户战士


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> Shot in 2016. Anyone have any idea? (From @DS木淫系宜腹 weibo)
> 
> View attachment 447238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More possible relative information about it:
> 
> From huitong: (12/6/2017) （New variant of KJ-200?）
> View attachment 447240
> 
> 
> From 大江户战士
> View attachment 447241




Interesting ... my first idea was a new iamge of the Y-8GX-11 we spotted first in 2014 but that fin-antenna is different.

Deino






PS: For the KJ-200 IMO most likely one refurbished for MLU to KJ-200A standard maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Interesting ... my first idea was a new iamge of the Y-8GX-11 we spotted first in 2014 but that fin-antenna is different.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 447242
> 
> 
> PS: For the KJ-200 IMO most likely one refurbished for MLU to KJ-200A standard maybe?



大江户战士Oedosoldier posted a image of a report about the modification upgrade mission of some type of aircraft, which looks like an AEW aircraft. This report ask to install new fuel tank below the middle floor, install L-and antenna array and interferometer antenna arrays on two sides, install amplitude-comparison receiver and "front-back antenna?" on the top of tail. And redesign the layout of display-and-control station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

9. Naval Air Division now also flies the Y-9JB / GX-8: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957285520186494976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957304705562173440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AVIC SAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

cirr said:


> AVIC SAC
> 
> View attachment 450494
> 
> 
> View attachment 450495
> 
> 
> View attachment 450496



These images had been posted by Deino.


----------



## Deino

Seems as if the PLAAF has lost one of its Y-8GX-3 (30513) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957967421725380608
PS ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Seems as if the PLAAF has lost one of its Y-8GX-3 (30513)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957967421725380608
> PS ....
> View attachment 450564



Twelve dead, RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> Twelve dead, RIP.




 R.I.P. .. and may our thoughts be with their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Here is a serial number visible ... albeit unfortunately not readable.

Can anyone with better eyes read the number? ... looks like a xxxx7 (maybe 30077??) on the end.

Best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

From Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation.
































​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

https://www.defensenews.com/digital...ction-of-new-airborne-early-warning-aircraft/

*China ramps up production of new airborne early warning aircraft*
By: Mike Yeo   

China has ramped up production of its newest airborne early warning aircraft, Shaanxi KJ-500, in what an expert on Chinese military aviation says is a sign of the platform’s maturity. (China's Ministry of National Defense)

SINGAPORE – China has ramped up production of its newest airborne early warning aircraft, in what an expert on Chinese military aviation says is a sign of the platform’s maturity.

Recent satellite photos show eight Shaanxi KJ-500 airborne early warning and control, or AEW&C aircraft at the company’s factory airfield at Hanzhong, Shaanxi Province in mid-December 2017. The aircraft were undergoing testing before delivery to China’s military.

These aircraft will join at least four KJ-500s already in service with China’s People’s Liberation Army Air Force or PLAAF and a similar number already in service with the naval aviation units, according to Andreas Rupprecht, who has authored several books on China’s military aviation and industry.

Three People’s Liberation Army Navy, or PLAN, KJ-500s were seen on satellite photos of the airbase at Lingshui on the Chinese island province of Hainan by December 2017, on the fringes of the South China Sea. Satellite imagery released by Stratfor has also revealed the PLAAF has deployed KJ-500s to Lhasa-Gonggar Airport in Tibet, 200 miles from the Doklam Plateau where a standoff between Chinese and Indian troops over the disputed border occurred in 2017.

Rupprecht told Defense News the dramatic ramp up of KJ-500 is part of pattern of similar increases in production of the Y-9 turboprop airlifter and its derivatives, which include anti-submarine, electronic warfare, and other intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance variants, adding that this is an indication that the KJ-500 design is mature enough to be the standard AEW&C platform in both the PLAAF and PLAN.

The KJ-500 has a fixed dorsal rotodome containing three radar arrays each containing active electronically scanned array or AESA radars arranged in a triangular configuration to give full 360° coverage. The new radar design supplants the “balance beam” design used on the earlier Shaanxi KJ-200 AEW&C aircraft.

The radar is reportedly designed by China’s 38th Research Institute of the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, and is said to be smaller and lighter than the rotodome fitted on China’s KJ-2000 AEW&C platform based on the Russian Ilyushin Il-76 jet airlifter. China has built four KJ-2000s and at least 11 KJ-200s based on the Y-8 airlifter, with both types entering service in the mid-2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Anyone with an idea what type this is? The one standing besides the KJ-200H?
Nosewise it must be a KJ-500 but the radome is missing.



... or was it deleted?


http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-02/27/content_7953545.htm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968942486352728064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@Deino 






Y-8 geophysical survey aircraft


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> @Deino
> Y-8 geophysical survey aircraft



Not exactly ... this is the Y-8J acting as a naval surveillance and the PLAN's first AEW-type.

By the way another idea to this variant I spotted yesterday:
This is in fact a KJ-500 and even more interesting, the first assigned to the Northern TC's 2nd Naval Air Division.
... and in order to hide that - all other naval KJ-500s are assigned to the 9th NAD - the radome was erased via photoshop.

Just an idea.

Best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Another one ... so in the end that makes the numbers 30071, 30072, 30073 & 30075 confirmed ... 30074 is missing 

But does anyone know if the also known number 30271, which was renumbered is in fact the pre-previously one 30471 (also known is 30472) or was 30271 again renumbered to 30071?

So are there now two different blocks flown with 3007x and 3027x numbers or were they all merged into the new serials?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

However given a reply at the CDF the number on the tail looks more like 33075.

Well ... that's indeed another surprise? Does anyone have this image in full-size?

Best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 469427



What type is this??


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.29






















LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 469427

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> ....
> View attachment 470368
> View attachment 470369




But so it seems, all three are different aircraft:

The first one posted yesterday has the typical Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.
The second one (GE-Image) has the same Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *RIGHT* side.
The third one has a Y-8GX-6-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.

So IMO These are three different Projects.

Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But so it seems, all three are different aircraft:
> 
> The first one posted yesterday has the typical Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.
> The second one (GE-Image) has the same Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *RIGHT* side.
> The third one has a Y-8GX-6-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.
> 
> So IMO These are three different Projects.
> 
> Deino


IMO, they all have the huge Radar Array on two sides.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> IMO, they all have the huge Radar Array on two sides.



That might be indeed the case for the first and third image, but the second one has IMO clearly only one on the right side.

But at least they are two different types ...


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> That might be indeed the case for the first and third image, but the second one has IMO clearly only one on the right side.
> 
> But at least they are two different types ...


How can you confirm that the second one has only one on the right side?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> How can you confirm that the second one has only one on the right side?



I cannot. Like I said, it's just my opinion based on that image ...


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Reportedly from the ESF .... but can anyone read the number?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

Looks like 82011 ... so indeed the 1. NDiv ESF and 3. NDiv SSF were re-established.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Via Huitong but with a psed 82011 serial number

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Again me especially with the latest Y-8Q image showing 8201x numbers and the KJ-500H with 8103x: Do you have any info on if the Naval Aviation has indeed reactivated the 1st and 3rd Naval Air Divisions or is there some sort of reorga + renaming of other divisions ongoing?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Via Huitong but with a psed 82011 serial number
> 
> View attachment 472345




So it was not psed ... and they are in fact from the 8th NDiv??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995282339541540864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/1qKk4UweTkEt2Mu85c1geQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mighty mason

It is similar to our P-3's, even pakistan have them, but looks good, and yes it is still behind our P8A's....


----------



## Pepsi Cola

mighty mason said:


> It is similar to our P-3's, even pakistan have them, but looks good, and yes it is still behind our P8A's....


China has listening and submarine detection pods all over China Sea. In near terms, we don't need the capabilities that the P8A offers. On the other hand, we already got a working railgun on sea trial. Cheers.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011085153962082304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mighty mason

Okarus said:


> China has listening and submarine detection pods all over China Sea. In near terms, we don't need the capabilities that the P8A offers. On the other hand, we already got a working railgun on sea trial. Cheers.


P8A's have exceptional capabilities. About RG's, We have them on our ships cheers....


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4256166752535467


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Now 82012 confirmed ....






To admit, now I'm confused: 

We first had 85191 & 85191 clearly assigned to the 9th Naval Air Division, STC
a bit later we saw 80082, which was said to be psed but also said to be assigned to the ETC (therefore 8. NDiv won't fit) ...
and now we have 82011 & 82012 assigned to the 1st NDiv, which should be the same psed aircraft ... ... so 1st NDiv seems indeed re-established Or am I wrong?

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

GX-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 487265


Two at Dingxin and here one spotted at Tuchengzi.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But so it seems, all three are different aircraft:
> 
> The first one posted yesterday has the typical Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.
> The second one (GE-Image) has the same Y-8GX-8-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *RIGHT* side.
> The third one has a Y-8GX-6-style nose but this huge Radar Array on the *LEFT* side.
> 
> So IMO These are three different Projects.
> 
> Deino


Any ideas now?


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Any ideas now?




Most likely only two ... the one with the GX8 nose should be the GX12 and the other one is the GX11.



Deino said:


> Now 82012 confirmed ....
> 
> View attachment 484024
> 
> 
> To admit, now I'm confused:
> 
> We first had 85191 & 85191 clearly assigned to the 9th Naval Air Division, STC
> a bit later we saw 80082, which was said to be psed but also said to be assigned to the ETC (therefore 8. NDiv won't fit) ...
> and now we have 82011 & 82012 assigned to the 1st NDiv, which should be the same psed aircraft ... ... so 1st NDiv seems indeed re-established Or am I wrong?
> 
> Deino




But do you have any idea on this issue?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.8.3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

GX-12
2018.6.24


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> GX-12
> 2018.6.24
> View attachment 490942




Any info where this was taken and why could it not be an ordinary GX-8?


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/gpbmc8GwR4nAL7dneE8PzA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

GX-12


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## The Ronin

The Japan Air Self-Defense Force jets were scrambled to escort Chinese Shaanxi Y-9JB electronic warfare and surveillance aircraft on August 29, the Japanese Ministry of Defense announced in a statement.

According to the Japanese Ministry of Defense’s (MoD) statement, Chinese Shaanxi Y-9JB Chinese surveillance aircraft, otherwise known as GX-8 electronic intelligence (ELINT) gathering aircraft, skirted the islands of Tsushima crossing the Sea of Japan and East China Sea.

The Y-9JB (GX-8) aircraft is an upgraded variant of the Y-8DZ and Y-8G electronic reconnaissance aircraft.




The Y-9JB is based on the airframe of the Y-9 transport aircraft. The design incorporates high-mounted wings with drooping outer wing panels. The aircraft is recognisably different from the baseline transport aircraft in that it has several appendages and other fairings attached to its upper and side fuselage, and atop the tail.

The Y-9JB aircraft is equipped to monitor communications traffic and radar emissions. Also, the Chinese spy plane was fitted with improved cabin pressurization for operations in higher altitudes and has also been equipped with upgraded electronic systems, including new fairings and antennas.

According to the airrecognition.com, in its tactical transport variant, the Y-9 has a payload of 25,000 Kg a range of 5,700 km (3,700 nm) and a ceiling of 10,400 m (34,120 ft). Originally known as the Y-8X project, the development of Y-9 began in 2001 to produce a C-130J class transport to replace the older Y-8. The first flight occured at the end of 2010.






https://defence-blog.com/news/japan...tronic-warfare-and-surveillance-aircraft.html


----------



## UserUnknown2025

The Ronin said:


> The Japan Air Self-Defense Force jets were scrambled to escort Chinese Shaanxi Y-9JB electronic warfare and surveillance aircraft on August 29, the Japanese Ministry of Defense announced in a statement.
> 
> According to the Japanese Ministry of Defense’s (MoD) statement, Chinese Shaanxi Y-9JB Chinese surveillance aircraft, otherwise known as GX-8 electronic intelligence (ELINT) gathering aircraft, skirted the islands of Tsushima crossing the Sea of Japan and East China Sea.
> 
> The Y-9JB (GX-8) aircraft is an upgraded variant of the Y-8DZ and Y-8G electronic reconnaissance aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Y-9JB is based on the airframe of the Y-9 transport aircraft. The design incorporates high-mounted wings with drooping outer wing panels. The aircraft is recognisably different from the baseline transport aircraft in that it has several appendages and other fairings attached to its upper and side fuselage, and atop the tail.
> 
> The Y-9JB aircraft is equipped to monitor communications traffic and radar emissions. Also, the Chinese spy plane was fitted with improved cabin pressurization for operations in higher altitudes and has also been equipped with upgraded electronic systems, including new fairings and antennas.
> 
> According to the airrecognition.com, in its tactical transport variant, the Y-9 has a payload of 25,000 Kg a range of 5,700 km (3,700 nm) and a ceiling of 10,400 m (34,120 ft). Originally known as the Y-8X project, the development of Y-9 began in 2001 to produce a C-130J class transport to replace the older Y-8. The first flight occured at the end of 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence-blog.com/news/japan...tronic-warfare-and-surveillance-aircraft.html


10 fighters scrambled right?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 503169



Nice, 3rd Naval Air Division.

What is that type in the background, where you can see the winglets?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Nice, 3rd Naval Air Division.
> 
> What is that type in the background, where you can see the winglets?


No ideas.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/gSy-s_FXiplqcPURHYFvXQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

December 12, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

December 18, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1101041&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

December 27, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 535466



Well now assigned to the 8. Naval Air Division ... that's new or is the serial number psed??

I must admit that surprises me since already the 9th NAD in the STC operates that type - and also the new 1. NAD in the ECT - and since the new 3. NAD in the STC has gained KJ-500H, so that I would have expected ASWs for the 3. NAD or even more the 2. NAD in the NTC more likely. 
Or is there another reorganisation in the making (following rumours, the Naval Aviation University also gained J-11BH/BSH from the 9. NAD) ???


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 535466



The numberis faked according to 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090802791684034560


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091006194758701056


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540968



Wow, a rarely seen Y-9G or GX-11 ... but is this really 51017 or 51817??? 
Or am I wrong?


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Wow, a rarely seen Y-9G or GX-11 ... but is this really 51017 or 51817???
> Or am I wrong?



I must correct myself ... after closer inspection it looks more like 31x17 and therefore 20th Specialised Division within the STC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

February 23, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> I must correct myself ... after closer inspection it looks more like 31x17 and therefore 20th Specialised Division within the STC.
> 
> View attachment 541050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

they only ever converted the nose of 1x KJ-200 to the KJ-200A standard?


----------



## lcloo

aziqbal said:


> they only ever converted the nose of 1x KJ-200 to the KJ-200A standard?


What you see is not what you get.

From Huitong:-
_ Compared to the original design, this new version (KJ-200A? S/N 30672) features a* nose mounted AEW radar antenna, which could give the aircraft a better coverage in the forward hemisphere.* As the result the chin mounted weather radar has been removed. *It is possible that all remaining KJ-200s will be upgraded to the KJ-200A standard*. The latest satellite image (December 2017) suggested a much improved variant (*KJ-200B*?) is being tested at CFTE. The first prototype was built by 2016. It appears to feature a SATCOM antenna on top of its forward fuselage, new side-looking (L-band?) radar antennas on its forward fuselage, side-looking ESM antennas on its rear fuselage, a new EW antenna on top of its vertical tail fin.* The new radar system onboard KJ-200B is believed to achieve a 360° coverage.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544012



Strange ... I already posted the same (or at least similar) image this morning:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102155266429198337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New aircraft ‘to gather intel in S.China Sea’*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/7 20:58:42



A shotscreen of the new type of electronic warfare aircraft shown in CCTV report Photo: Sina Weibo

China has reportedly developed a new type of electronic warfare aircraft with extra antenna installations. 

A military expert said that it would gather intelligence on whatever comes near the South China Sea and East China Sea to gain an advantage in case of conflict. A photo of the aircraft was featured in a China Central Television (CCTV) report on Wednesday, which called the warplane "a new type of special mission aircraft," without giving an exact designation.

The aircraft appears to have been developed from the Y-9, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday.

The Y-9, a medium-sized tactical transport plane with a maximum range of about 4,000 kilometers, has been modified, including as early warning aircraft, reconnaissance plane and anti-submarine aircraft, CCTV reported in 2018. 

But the new variation is unlike the others: It has what seems to be a hemispheric radar dome under its chin, two large antennas on each side of the plane, an antenna on each side of the tailfin and an electronic warfare pod on top of the tailfin.

The devices on the plane mean it could effectively monitor enemies' radio communication and intercept their radar signals, Wei said.

It can also deliver electronic suppression, supporting China's aerial strike units by jamming and paralyzing hostile air defense systems, the report said.

However, Wei believes that the aggressive role is better left to electronic warfare aircraft modified from a fighter jet instead of from a transport plane, because the latter is more vulnerable and flies slower.

One important role the new aircraft could play is to gather intelligence and electronic data in the South China Sea and East China Sea on whatever comes near, according to Wei. With the pre-knowledge of hostile electronic signals, China can launch pointed electronic suppression and jamming in case of a conflict, which brings a significant advantage, he said.

The new aircraft could replace the GX-4, an older electronic warfare plane developed from the Y-8 transport plane, because the Y-9 platform can fly longer and carry more devices, experts said.

An airplane with the same traits was photographed years ago, but was grounded and painted yellow, which usually means it was in development. Military observers called it the GX-11.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*PLAAF operating ECM variant of Y-9 aircraft*
*
Andrew Tate, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly

12 March 2019





Chinese broadcaster CCTV showed images in early March of an ECM variant of the Shaanxi Y-9 aircraft. Source: CCTV/PLAAF

State-owned broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) has shown images of an electronic countermeasures (ECM) variant of the Shaanxi Y-9 four-engined, turboprop aircraft painted in the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) colour scheme: an indication that this version is now in service.

The new variant features distinctive blisters forward and aft of the wing on both port and starboard sides of the fuselage, which are assessed to house the antennas for the jamming suite. Other elements of the suite are likely to be housed in the pod on top of the tailplane, flat panel antennas either side of the tailplane, the chin radome, and in the rear fuselage section.

Images showing a developmental version of this aircraft, painted in yellow primer, first appeared in 2014.

The Shaanxi Y-8/Y-9 airframe has been used for a range of special mission aircraft referred to as Gao Xin (GX). Although there is no official confirmation, it is believed this variant is the Y-9G/GX-11.

The Y-8's airframe, which is based on that of the Russian-made Antonov An-12 'Cub', has been produced by the Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation since 1972. Further development led to the Y-9, which first flew around 2010.

The Y-9 upgrade included a digital avionics suite, more powerful WJ-6C engines, and six-bladed composite propellers. Cruising speed is assessed at about 300 kt (556 km/h) and endurance around 10.5 hours.

The new Y-9 variant shown by CCTV in early March is potentially a replacement for the Y-8G/GX-4 ECM variant that first flew around 2004. Up to eight Y-8G/GX-4s are believed to be in service with the PLAAF, although one is thought to have crashed in 2018.

The Shaanxi plant near Hanzhong, where the Y-9 is built, has been expanded significantly since 2010 and is assessed to be capable of producing up to 16 aircraft annually.

To read the full article, Client Login
(324 of 594 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 547335
> View attachment 547336




Any idea, where they were spotted?


----------



## Deino

So following the 8. and 9. Naval Divisions in the STC and the 1. NAD in the ETC, also the 2. NAD in the NTC has received KQ-200 ASW subhunter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105471120516427781

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 547369
> View attachment 547370
> View attachment 547371


“Rarely see *Y-8G* at such a close range.” ~ Dafeng Cao


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Is there a good pic available of the GX-9? What is the main features of this psyops aircraft?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April 15, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121651260724142081

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121651260724142081


I would question the existence of the 3rd NAD, despite the numbers. 
They can confuse us, the observers.
I would say it is the 9th NAD in Lingshui.


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> I would question the existence of the 3rd NAD, despite the numbers.
> They can confuse us, the observers.
> I would say it is the 9th NAD in Lingshui.



I agree with You that they are often still labelled from the 9th and similar confusing is the alleged re-established 1st NAD ... but why adding this number? Only to fool some nerds like me? I don't think so ...


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> I agree with You that they are often still labelled from the 9th and similar confusing is the alleged re-established 1st NAD ... but why adding this number? Only to fool some nerds like me? I don't think so ...


You are not the only dude who pay attention to these numbers - so are China's adversaries who may see this and then run to check what they know about this so-called 3rd NAD. Ask yourself what you DO know about the 3rd NAD?

There are many armed forces who fake serial numbers on tanks, ships and aircrafts.


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> You are not the only dude who pay attention to these numbers - so are China's adversaries who may see this and then run to check what they know about this so-called 3rd NAD. Ask yourself what you DO know about the 3rd NAD?
> 
> There are many armed forces who fake serial numbers on tanks, ships and aircrafts.




To admit, the time I'm following PLAAF and NA serials, I only noticed psed and manipulated serial numbers, when the images were published by the photographers due to several reasons, but I never noticed any case - maybe I simply did not notice - where the PLA officially faked a serial number within an active regiment.


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> To admit, the time I'm following PLAAF and NA serials, I only noticed psed and manipulated serial numbers, when the images were published by the photographers due to several reasons, but I never noticed any case - maybe I simply did not notice - where the PLA officially faked a serial number within an active regiment.


Obviously it's different from country to country. I remember I was in a Pakistani military public conference and there were soldiers with shirts (or was it hats) of a specific unit. I asked them what unit is this and they laughed and said "oh...there is no such unit" 

I am not saying it is the same case but we still need to be skeptic :]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) on 26 April:

_This is probably the first time that the interior of the Chinese ASW patrol KQ-200 has been seen in the public._



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121484012168433665
And under the same thread as above link, a little exchange about the assigned unit with its screenshot here:


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier on 26 April:

_“About the new equipment of PLA Navy” _


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121490181763272704
The part of CCTV-7 footage on *PLAN KQ-200 ASW*.


----------



## bahadur999

samsara said:


> From Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) on 26 April:
> 
> _This is probably the first time that the interior of the Chinese ASW patrol KQ-200 has been seen in the public._
> 
> View attachment 556189
> 
> View attachment 556188
> 
> View attachment 556187
> 
> View attachment 556186
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121484012168433665
> And under the same thread as above link, a little exchange about the assigned unit with its screenshot here:
> 
> View attachment 556196


9th Division became the 9th Brigade?!? What? If he is correct, then it means PLANAF began to make brigadization of its air units.
Now i feel confused...


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> 9th Division became the 9th Brigade?!? What? If he is correct, then it means PLANAF began to make brigadization of its air units.
> Now i feel confused...



Brigadisation was already initiated more than a year ago and so far fighter divisions and their regiments were reformed. Afaik similar to the PLAAF special mission and bomber units are still or reformed divisions.


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Brigadisation was already initiated more than a year ago and so far fighter divisions and their regiments were reformed. Afaik similar to the PLAAF special mission and bomber units are still or reformed divisions.


I knew it started in PLAAF. Didn't know about PLANAF (although i assumed it would get there too eventually).

It won't be fair to discuss about it in this thread since it would be off-topic.
What we CAN discuss though is they way the PLA is going to operate these special aircrafts in several special divisions (despite the brigadization reforms) and not creating special brigades for them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 559478
> View attachment 559479
> View attachment 559480
> View attachment 559481
> View attachment 559482


Nature peculiarity? Still snowing at this time?
Last snowing right before entering summer?


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Nature peculiarity? Still snowing at this time?
> Last snowing right before entering summer?




AFAIK these are older images, I have them saved with the dates of 27/28 January 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

bahadur999 said:


> 9th Division became the 9th Brigade?!? What? If he is correct, then it means PLANAF began to make brigadization of its air units.
> Now i feel confused...



May I ask you, what is the different between division and Brigade, in term of PLAAF and PLANAF? Does it means that the PLAAF order of battle is shrinking in number?


----------



## bahadur999

Brainsucker said:


> May I ask you, what is the different between division and Brigade, in term of PLAAF and PLANAF? Does it means that the PLAAF order of battle is shrinking in number?


I doubt it has anything to do with size.
It's more of a C2 method.
So instead of 4 degrees "chain-of-command" (Base-Division-Regiment-Squadron) it will be 3 (Base-Brigade-Squadron).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

May 29, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 562692




Seems as if the 2nd Naval Air Division assigned to the Northern Theater Command retains the old serial system with 9xx1 numbers.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

With the serial number 82039 - aka no. 09 - already the 9th KQ-200 ASW was spotted for the 3rd Naval Air Division assigned to the STC.

The so far highest number spotted within this NAD was no. 82034.

Image by SS7D-0027 via JP/Jetphotos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> With the serial number 82039 - aka no. 09 - already the 9th KQ-200 ASW was spotted for the 3rd Naval Air Division assigned to the STC.
> 
> The so far highest number spotted within this NAD was no. 82034.
> 
> Image by SS7D-0027 via JP/Jetphotos
> 
> View attachment 565780


Considering the nowadays re-organization of the PLANAF, i don't think we can be sure about the units. Correct?



Deino said:


> With the serial number 82039 - aka no. 09 - already the 9th KQ-200 ASW was spotted for the 3rd Naval Air Division assigned to the STC.
> 
> The so far highest number spotted within this NAD was no. 82034.
> 
> Image by SS7D-0027 via JP/Jetphotos
> 
> View attachment 565780


Considering the re-organization of the PLANAF, i don't think we can be sure about the units. Correct?


----------



## Deino

No, IMO there is indeed a huge reorgnisation and indeed for older types it is difficult to correctly assign them to their new unit, the new types however all get correct numbers... the question only is, why serials according to different numbering systems?


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> No, IMO there is indeed a huge reorgnisation and indeed for older types it is difficult to correctly assign them to their new unit, the new types however all get correct numbers... the question only is, why serials according to different numbering systems?


Maybe because we don't know the structure of the 3rd NAD (Regiments) as it is too small to be a "Division"...but it still is. That's why there is a little bit of confuse.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141317203620454401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141317203620454401



interesting and it gets better 

Also the one in the yellow primer (left) is a KJ-500 AWACS, we just can't see the rotodome due the tail of the foreground Y-8 

so from left to right 

KJ-500, KJ-500, KQ-200, Y-9G, Y-9G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Following its sister division - the 3rd Naval Air Divisions (reassigned from the 9th NAD (?) - in the STC, also the newly established 1st Naval Air Division in the ETC is confirmed flying KJ-500H/KH-500 AEW.

(image: Haofeng Yu via Huitong/CMA-blog & Jetphotos)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Following its sister division - the 3rd Naval Air Divisions (reassigned from the 9th NAD (?) - in the STC, also the newly established 1st Naval Air Division in the ETC is confirmed flying KJ-500H/KH-500 AEW.
> 
> (image: Haofeng Yu via Huitong/CMA-blog & Jetphotos)
> 
> View attachment 566659


So many questions regrading those NADs. This so-called 1st NAD could be located in Ningbo/Zhuanqiao airbase.
I am thinking of a formation like this:
NTC: 2nd NAD, 5th NAD, X(7?)th Special NAD (in Dalian)
ETC: 4th NAD, 6th NAD, 1st Special NAD (in Ningbo)
STC: 8th NAD, 9th NAD, 3rd Special NAD (in Lingshui)
the "Special Naval Air Division/Naval Special Division" (SNAD/NSD) is a former regiment of the regular fighter NADs reassigned into an independent unit, handling all the Y-8/9s. 
I really want to know the brigadization of the PLANAF. I refuse to still believe these formats.
Again, only speculations.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149603962040881152


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 576968




Yes ... After some longer break, finally again a new and slightly better image of the improved KJ-200B 'Balance Beam' AEW ... which indeed seems to feature some side arrays and a new dome on top of the fuselage.

(Image by @CD via by78/SDF)


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Yes ... After some longer break, finally again a new and slightly better image of the improved KJ-200B 'Balance Beam' AEW ... which indeed seems to feature some side arrays and a new dome on top of the fuselage.
> 
> (Image by @CD via by78/SDF)


Maybe look like that:





https://m.weibo.cn/2421484324/4411744434317322

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Maybe look like that:
> View attachment 576974
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/2421484324/4411744434317322



At first sight I thought this might be a real one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## rashid.sarwar

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 577075


Wow aren't these too many types of planes


----------



## LKJ86

rashid.sarwar said:


> Wow aren't these too many types of planes


They are evolving...


----------



## rashid.sarwar

LKJ86 said:


> They are evolving...



Which is latest and most powerful?


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> They are evolving...



Not sure on all types and variants ... maybe anyone can help!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @inSky_1865 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @市民贾先生 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174932379665719296


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

October 29, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业陕飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192385389991993344


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199653039713521665


----------



## JSCh

*China mass-produces special mission aircraft*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/8 23:31:10



Special mission aircraft including anti-submarine aircraft are being built in a pulse assembly line at AVIC Shaanxi Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

China is mass-producing special mission aircraft, including anti-submarine aircraft, early warning aircraft, surveillance aircraft and electronic warfare aircraft, a genre of warplanes that Chinese experts said on Sunday will help create a full information system that allows the Chinese military to recognize every hostile movement and even sabotage enemy communications.

Shaanxi Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd (SAIC) under the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has been manufacturing special mission aircraft with its pulse assembly line, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Saturday.

The advanced assembly line has been recently built, has a size of more than two soccer fields and fused digital, information-oriented and intelligence concepts, CCTV said, noting that compared to the traditional assembly workshops at SAIC, the new pulse assembly line is 30 percent more efficient in manufacturing aircraft and requires less workers.

The pulse assembly line at SAIC has five stations, each is assigned with tasks of assembling certain components to its aircraft, said Peng Fei, chief engineer at SAIC, on CCTV.

Components will enter from station one, stopping at each station and leave station five as fully assembled aircraft ready for delivery, Peng said, noting that the next aircraft will enter the line as the previous one goes to the next station, enabling a very efficient manufacturing model.

The establishment of a pulse assembly line is an indication that China's special mission aircraft have entered a mass-production phase, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

"A pulse assembly line is only cost efficient when it produces a certain type of aircraft in large numbers, since the construction of such a line is expensive," the expert said.

For instance, as many as 10 fully assembled special mission aircraft including KJ-500 early warning aircraft and other surveillance aircraft can be seen parked in an open area at SAIC in a single screenshot of the official CCTV report. They are expected to take test flights and be delivered to the military.

Most of China's special mission aircraft are designed based on the Y-8 transport plane because of its large payload capability and utility, CCTV reported.

China for the first time displayed its special mission aircraft fleet at the National Day military parade on October 1. The fleet included Y-8 anti-submarine aircraft, KJ-500 early warning aircraft, Y-8 surveillance aircraft, Y-9 psychological warfare aircraft, Y-9 communications countermeasures aircraft, Y-8 electronic countermeasures aircraft, and Y-8 command and communications aircraft, according to Weapon magazine.

A massive fleet of these warplanes will weave a full information system in information-based modern warfare and give the Chinese military an edge by grasping every detail on the battlefield and disrupting hostile communications, the expert said.

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *China mass-produces special mission aircraft*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/8 23:31:10
> 
> 
> 
> Special mission aircraft including anti-submarine aircraft are being built in a pulse assembly line at AVIC Shaanxi Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television
> 
> China is mass-producing special mission aircraft, including anti-submarine aircraft, early warning aircraft, surveillance aircraft and electronic warfare aircraft, a genre of warplanes that Chinese experts said on Sunday will help create a full information system that allows the Chinese military to recognize every hostile movement and even sabotage enemy communications.
> 
> Shaanxi Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd (SAIC) under the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has been manufacturing special mission aircraft with its pulse assembly line, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Saturday.
> 
> The advanced assembly line has been recently built, has a size of more than two soccer fields and fused digital, information-oriented and intelligence concepts, CCTV said, noting that compared to the traditional assembly workshops at SAIC, the new pulse assembly line is 30 percent more efficient in manufacturing aircraft and requires less workers.
> 
> The pulse assembly line at SAIC has five stations, each is assigned with tasks of assembling certain components to its aircraft, said Peng Fei, chief engineer at SAIC, on CCTV.
> 
> Components will enter from station one, stopping at each station and leave station five as fully assembled aircraft ready for delivery, Peng said, noting that the next aircraft will enter the line as the previous one goes to the next station, enabling a very efficient manufacturing model.
> 
> The establishment of a pulse assembly line is an indication that China's special mission aircraft have entered a mass-production phase, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> "A pulse assembly line is only cost efficient when it produces a certain type of aircraft in large numbers, since the construction of such a line is expensive," the expert said.
> 
> For instance, as many as 10 fully assembled special mission aircraft including KJ-500 early warning aircraft and other surveillance aircraft can be seen parked in an open area at SAIC in a single screenshot of the official CCTV report. They are expected to take test flights and be delivered to the military.
> 
> Most of China's special mission aircraft are designed based on the Y-8 transport plane because of its large payload capability and utility, CCTV reported.
> 
> China for the first time displayed its special mission aircraft fleet at the National Day military parade on October 1. The fleet included Y-8 anti-submarine aircraft, KJ-500 early warning aircraft, Y-8 surveillance aircraft, Y-9 psychological warfare aircraft, Y-9 communications countermeasures aircraft, Y-8 electronic countermeasures aircraft, and Y-8 command and communications aircraft, according to Weapon magazine.
> 
> A massive fleet of these warplanes will weave a full information system in information-based modern warfare and give the Chinese military an edge by grasping every detail on the battlefield and disrupting hostile communications, the expert said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So does Shaanxi Aircraft Industry Corporation exist? I thought it was merged with Xi'an Aircraft Industry Corporation.


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> So does Shaanxi Aircraft Industry Corporation exist? I thought it was merged with Xi'an Aircraft Industry Corporation.


AFAIK the asset regrouping or restructuring is an announced plan by AVIC but had not yet completed.


----------



## lcloo

PLAN Aviation Y8Q submarine hunter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @当代海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinnacle

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 547369
> View attachment 547370
> View attachment 547371


Is it chinese JSTARS?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86

April 4, 2020



















Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芝士乳酸君 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 622395
> 
> Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

A Y-8 aircraft for anti-submarine warfare （ASW） patrol mission attached to a naval aviation *regiment* under the PLA Southern Theater Command prepares to taxi onto the runway for a real-combat flight training exercise on such subjects as target detection and positioning，ASW operation, patrolling and monitoring tasks on April 4, 2020.

@Deino It means STC still has regiments! brigadization isn't completed yet!


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> A Y-8 aircraft for anti-submarine warfare （ASW） patrol mission attached to a naval aviation *regiment* under the PLA Southern Theater Command prepares to taxi onto the runway for a real-combat flight training exercise on such subjects as target detection and positioning，ASW operation, patrolling and monitoring tasks on April 4, 2020.
> 
> @Deino It means STC still has regiments! brigadization isn't completed yet!




Indeed ... but I did not expect the special mission units to convert to brigades, only the fighter ad striker units. Anyway at least it confirms these are from the 3rd NAD in the STC.


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fortress-45 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259030081566937088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @秋秋Q30 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

[Translated from JP] The *Y-9DZ* is seen as a *general-purpose electronic warfare aircraft* that combines functions such as ESM, ECM, ELINT, SAR, satellite communications, and psychological warfare.
ESM: Electronic Support Measure
ECM: Electronic Countermeasure
ELINT: Electronic Intelligence

整合了一系列新技术的Y-9DZ/高新12新一代多功能电子侦察机—图文来源见水印

*The Y-9DZ (GX-12) is a new generation multifunctional surveillance aircraft*, which integrates a series of new technologies. See the watermark for the source of the image.





2020.07.04:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279335299525402625

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## serenity

Need to wait for new CJ-1000 and WS-20 powered aircraft base to receive electronic warfare and AEW/AWAC versions. Y-20 will become upgraded to carry some electronic weapons and sensors but with much more power than Y-8 and Y-9 planes. Il-76 now totally replaced. Next step is KJ-2000 next generation using Y-20 as basis.

KJ-2000, KJ-500, KJ-200, KJ-600 and upgraded types of these are good but we can and must do better. EW, ECM, ECCM, Signals processing, anti-submarine, satellite relay type aircraft are all world's leading now. Only USA have more and better. Japan has some good ones due to navy requirements but not many at all and all American technology. Our's can be improved when this equipment makes way to plane with much more powerful engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo


----------



## Team Blue

Damn. I always forget just how big these are. Almost never see them next to people for scale.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS木淫系宜腹 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 651663
> 
> Via @DS木淫系宜腹 from Weibo




Oh well ... and no-one noticed the radar nose!?

At first sight it looks like a Y-9G but the nose or radome looks clearly like some sort of testbed. Maybe for the J-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 658246
> View attachment 658247
> View attachment 658248
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314576684977397763


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 677807
> View attachment 677808
> View attachment 677809
> View attachment 677810
> 
> Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 701503
> View attachment 701505




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344531569436987393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 682540
> View attachment 682541
> 
> Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo


at least 12 AEW aircrafts are waiting for delivery!!! That's pretty cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*The footage of a Y-8Q (KQ-200) Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) in patrolling task*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345674301626748928


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.03:

*PLA Navy Special Aircraft Unit Training*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345640517187506176


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @zhangmx969 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## Polestar 2

Y-8F and Y-9 are such an important platform that they bear so many different variant of special purpose mission plane for the PLAAF and PLANAF from surveillance to maritime patrol.

Cannot imagine what will happened to China air force modernisation now if without this platform. Good range, good endurance, loiter time , great payload and spaces enough for plenty of equipment onboard. Only draw back will be a slower speed compare to jet airliner.

Hope C919 will takeover this baton soon.


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-04/02/content_10145568.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/07/content_10152952.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/17/content_10155526.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-05/07/content_10153011.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/zq/2022-07/21/content_10172462.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-12/08/content_10204241.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 904041
> 
> Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-12/08/content_10204241.htm




Strange ... I had some issues to download this one in full size before, now it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军号 from Weibo


----------

